# What would cause trembling?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't think I am worried... just yet. But Cash has 3 separate times now over the past few months just started trembling all over, and then it just stopped. First time it lasted about 20 minutes and for no apparent reason. We happened to be at the vet later that day, and she checked him out, but of course by that time he was fine. 2nd time it was after he was outside and it was cold, and when he came in he ran right for the heat coming from the vent, so we thought he may just have been chilled. But this morning he did again before going on his walk. It was very warm today and he was fine by time he got to the park. Of course, this reminds me of when he was very sick when he was just 1. he trembled then, but was in obvious pain. he does not seem to be in pain these past three times.

Would you be concerned? what would you watch out for? any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My dog Boo Boo is on Prednisone for Addison, tremors are common, but it could also be just part of muscle wasting from his CHF, depending on the dog tremors can be part of muscle wasting, and that would be a dog with medical problems. A healthy dog should not have tremors on a regular basis, in a health dog it could be cold, fear, viral infection, it is not a problem unless it happens more then a few times. Neurological problems also can cause tremors, they are rare. I would not be concerned unless it happened on a regular basis.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It has happened under such different circumstances, and so infrequently that I'm not sure a vet would find anything, even if you took him. Maybe start keeping a journal and see if you can see any pattern to it? Boy, I wish these guys could talk!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Good idea about the journal.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've had that a few times with Bailey. Never any regular pattern. I just thought something frightened him. I held him close each time till it passed.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

The weird thing, Sergio was napping, I for the first time, I noticed him trembling a bit, also. It couldn't be from the cold. He was doing it in his sleep, but it just lasted a few seconds. I just never noticed that before.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Michele, both my boys do the sleep/tremble thing for just a few moments at a time. I always assume they are dreaming. This was full body shakes, as if he had a fever, but no fever, and it lasted more than a few minutes. He was easily distracted by food, but continued to shake. and then it just stopped. One time we think it could have been cold, but the other times it didn't make sense. There didn't seem anything that would scare him. But you never know what goes on in their heads. I wish they could talk,


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter trembles with storms.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has had this a few times, both times I think it was associated with constipation, but it could be anything that scares or upsets them. I think with her it was the bowel pain, IBS. I'm sure dogs can have IBS too.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff gets them too. We call it the shakeys. No idea what it really is. Little White Dog Syndrome is the best I've got.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Missy,
I hope it's nothing serious. My guys tremble when they are scared. Scudder hates the sound of sizzle. When I am cooking, he hides and trembles. Good thing I rarely cook! They all hate the sound of the smoke alarm. That often goes off when I cook
The only other time Scudder trembled besides being scared, was when he was in pain. 

Hope everthung turns out ok.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Missy,
I hate to say it but most dogs do that when they are in pain. I watched a whelping last week and she did the same thing when the contractions hit. 
You might want to track them and then let the vet know. I sure hope it isn't a pain issue. 
Please PM me and let me know how Cash is doing!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I hate to think of poor Cashy in pain. he does not seem it. but I will start tracking it. thanks everyone for weighing in and letting me know what to look out for.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I hate to think of poor Cashy in pain. he does not seem it. but I will start tracking it. thanks everyone for weighing in and letting me know what to look out for.


I don't know whether this happens in dogs at all, but I know that in horses, gas colic can be VERY painful, without being particularly dangerous in and of itself. I know that gas can be very uncomfortable for people too. I wonder if it could be something like that?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Did you have any vaccinations within the last few months? Or have you applied any toxic chemicals like Frontline or Heartgard? My dog did this for a few months after she was vaccinated. I no longer vaccinate.

Nancy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, hope Cash is doing better and back to normal.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Well... This just happens every now and then. It happened again this morning. The vet checked him out today. Found nothing. She also said that it usually pain, a nd because of his history thought upset stomach. We'll video tape it next time to show her.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry I can imagine how worried you must be:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know, I am not extremely worried. It happens only every now and then, and inbetween Cash is so totally normal. But I am keeping an eye out to see if there are other clues. thank you all for your comforting thoughts and please if you any other ideas of what could be the cause please let me know.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Hope Cash is okay. This happened to Bessie once and we just held her close and it finally stopped. I think she was in pain from jumping off the bed.


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

Maybe your dog is having trouble with tolerating coldness. Is he thin? Did you take him to the vet already? I hope your dog is not having seizures.


----------

